# Επισκευή Συσκευών Εικόνας > Υπόλοιπες Συσκευές Εικόνας >  UPS Turbo-x 1500 VA

## DimMani

_Γεια σας . Προστατεύω το κομπιούτερ μου με ένα__ UPS Turbo__-__x__ 1500_ _VA_ _Line_ _Interactive_ _LCD__ , αγορασμένο τον 01/2013 . Τελευταία μόλις πέφτει το ρεύμα , σβήνει το κομπιούτερ και ακούγεται συνέχεια συριγμός . Τ__o UPS_ _"παρέδωσε" λόγω ηλικίας , ή μπορεί να_ _συμβαίνει κάτι άλλο ; Πόσες μπαταρίες έχει αυτό το__ UPS__ ; Πως τις αλλάζω ; Και πόσο κοστίζουν ;_ _Το καινούργιο κοστίζει 129 ._ _Ευχαριστώ ._

----------


## manolo

To UPS αυτό φοράει δύο (2) μπαταρίες των 12V 8Ah ή 7Αh και θα έλεγα ότι εφόσον ήδη έχουν κλείσει ήδη τη πενταετία ξεκίνα από έλεγχο των μπαταριών και βασικά το σωστότερο την αντικατάστασή τους.

----------

DimMani (28-06-18)

----------


## georgis

[QUOTE=manolo;593897]To UPS αυτό φοράει δύο (2) μπαταρίες των 12V 8Ah ή 7Αh και θα έλεγα ότι εφόσον ήδη έχουν κλείσει ήδη τη πενταετία ξεκίνα από έλεγχο των μπαταριών και βασικά το σωστότερο την αντικατάστασή τους.[/Q

ακριβως ετσι.Βαλε μπαταριες της προκοπης οχι τις φτηνοτερες που θα βρεις.

----------

DimMani (28-06-18)

----------


## DimMani

[QUOTE=georgis;593898]


> To UPS αυτό φοράει δύο (2) μπαταρίες των 12V 8Ah ή 7Αh και θα έλεγα ότι εφόσον ήδη έχουν κλείσει ήδη τη πενταετία ξεκίνα από έλεγχο των μπαταριών και βασικά το σωστότερο την αντικατάστασή τους.[/Q
> ακριβως ετσι.Βαλε μπαταριες της προκοπης οχι τις φτηνοτερες που θα βρεις.



 SUNLIGHT 12V 7.0AH (SPA12-7) είναι σωστή επιλογή ; Ο Γερμανός τις χρεώνει 19€ . Μάλλον θα τις αγοράσω 13,50€ από 

https://www.batterypro.gr/ell/produc...-7.0AH-SPA12-7

----------


## DJman

[QUOTE=DimMani;594102]


> SUNLIGHT 12V 7.0AH (SPA12-7) είναι σωστή επιλογή ; Ο Γερμανός τις χρεώνει 19€ . Μάλλον θα τις αγοράσω 13,50€ από 
> 
> https://www.batterypro.gr/ell/produc...-7.0AH-SPA12-7


Εχω και εγω turbo-x 1500. Ανα 3 χρονια αλλαζω μπαταριες και το εχω 10 χρονια. 
Και οι sunlight πολυ καλη μαρκα.τσεκαρε μονο ημερομηνια παραγωγής.Μην ειναι του 2017 :P
και ο καυκας εχει καλες τιμες νομιζω

Aν θελεις μεγαλυτερη διαρκεια ζωης του τροφοδοτικου τωρα που βγαλεις το καπακι ,καντου μια τρυπα 12 cm διαμετρο και βαλε ενα ανεμηστηρα(σαν αυτους απο το pc) να βγαζει αερα

----------

DimMani (28-06-18)

----------


## zevage

[QUOTE=DJman;594109]


> Εχω και εγω turbo-x 1500. Ανα 3 χρονια αλλαζω μπαταριες και το εχω 10 χρονια. 
> Και οι sunlight πολυ καλη μαρκα.τσεκαρε μονο ημερομηνια παραγωγής.Μην ειναι του 2017 :P
> και ο καυκας εχει καλες τιμες νομιζω
> 
> Aν θελεις μεγαλυτερη διαρκεια ζωης του τροφοδοτικου τωρα που βγαλεις το καπακι ,καντου μια τρυπα 12 cm διαμετρο και βαλε ενα ανεμηστηρα(σαν αυτους απο το pc) να βγαζει αερα


Nομιζω οτι 12cm ειναι πολύ μεγαλος και θα κανει και θορυβο. Ενας 80mm πολυ χαμηλου θορύβου νομιζω οτι αρκεί.
Κι εγω εβαλα 2 sunlight προσφατα σε Inform on line 1000Vah. Επισης του ειχα αλλάξει τον ανεμιστήρα με εναν σαν αυτον που λέω (επειδη ο "μαμισιος" εκανε θόρυβο) και του έβαλα και εναν δευτερο 60mm απο την αλλη κατευθυνση επειδή δουλεύει 24 ωρες το 24ωρο.

----------

DimMani (28-06-18)

----------


## DimMani

[QUOTE=DJman;594109]


> Εχω και εγω turbo-x 1500. Ανα 3 χρονια αλλαζω μπαταριες και το εχω 10 χρονια. 
> Και οι sunlight πολυ καλη μαρκα.τσεκαρε μονο ημερομηνια παραγωγής.Μην ειναι του 2017 :P
> και ο καυκας εχει καλες τιμες νομιζω
> 
> Aν θελεις μεγαλυτερη διαρκεια ζωης του τροφοδοτικου τωρα που βγαλεις το καπακι ,καντου μια τρυπα 12 cm διαμετρο και βαλε ενα ανεμηστηρα(σαν αυτους απο το pc) να βγαζει αερα


Μην είναι του 2017 , του πότε πρέπει να είναι ; Μου είπαν ότι ΔΕΝ αναγράφεται ημ/νία παραγωγής , αλλά έχουν συνεχή ροή πωλήσεων/παραδόσεων . Τις μπαταρίες τις αγοράζουν από το εργοστάσιο στην Ξάνθη (???) . Την τρύπα 12εκ. την κάνω από πάνω , στο πλάϊ ; Το συνδέω στην μπαταρία ή στα 220V και πως ; Ευχαριστώ .

----------


## DJman

Απλα ειπα 12cm για λιγες στροφες και να μην κανει θορυβο.Εως 1000στροφες πχ ή αλλιως βαλτου ενα ποτενσιομετρο(υπαρχουν και φαν με ποτενσιομετρο πανω). Την τρυπα απο πανω και να βγαζει αερα γιατι εκει ειναι οι ψυκτρες.

Για το ανεμηστηρακι βαλε ενα μικρο μετασχηματιστή 12v 1αμπερ (Κιτρινο +12V , διπλανο μαυρο-αρνητικο)

----------

DimMani (28-06-18)

----------

